# Where do the bulls go?



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

hey guys and gals . Quick question that hopefully we can figure out. i have been finding tons of cows with calves. and found a few bulls in another canyon. when the rut comes in to effect for the archery seson will the bulls move into the cows area or do the comes move towards the bulls normally? or is there a totally differant area they will go altogether? Im just trying to figure this out so im not totaly in the wrong spot :O•-:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just looking at your user name and can't figure out why you are asking ME. :mrgreen: 

My experience is the cows will go where ever the Bulls tell them to. There is no rhyme or reason but will or could be in all of the area and that is a very general question. I think the guy who knows the most about Elk is Wayne Carlton and I found the most profound thing that he has ever said on his tape or CD to be true and that is......"The Elk are Where you find them!"


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

well i was thinking of calling myself cow finder but i would like to change that theory....... :lol: :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They elk are where you find them, and they rarely will be where they are today come the rut. Contrary to popular belief, IMHO, the elk are not where the bull wants them to be or to go, but where the lead cow wants to be/go. Elk will winter in the same general areas year in and year out, they calve in the same areas year in and year out, they summer in the same areas year in and year out, and they rut in the same areas year in and year out, unless they get human pressure or the weather conditions alter their pattern. So, look for signs of the rut such as old scrapes and wallows. These are places that are likely to hold elk come the rut.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks i didnt think of looking for old scrapes that would tell someone alot.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I asked a DWR biologist this same question when I had an LE tag a couple of years ago. He told me, "Hunt the cows, and you will find the bulls." I think his advice was sound. When the rut starts, the bulls start roaming looking for cows rather than vice versa.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looked at this BAD boy yesterday morning, saw him good through the spotting 
scope but the early morning low light was not good for pictures...........
this was the best I could get at long distance with an open flash.[attachment=0:2uezrwql]100_1712.jpg[/attachment:2uezrwql]

And for "were do the bulls go" This one gos on my wall!,,Hope the wife can shoot strait.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

the bull are going to be whare ever they wanna be, and when it comes to the rut the bulls own the cows and will push them whare ever they feel comfortable, i'v seen bulls run cows like a sheep dog, cows will set their path regulated by the herd bulls, for the most part, and this is more so as during the rut. the one time of the year the bulls can get their rocks off, the cows wont wallk all over the bulls, think if that was you if you only had a few weeks out of the year to get freaky, you bet ya your gonna be the big dog, and if people keep bothering you, your gonna move around untill you find that spot whare no one will bather you any more and finish out your "rut" make sence? yes they will need water, when bulls rut they get extreamly hot, thus you have elk wallows, they like to roll around in the cool mud, and it helps keep bugs off them. just some thoughts, everyone is intitled to their own oppinion, to each is own, (all my info is for the rut only, because i only archery hunt elk) it is my oppinion that the bulls and cows interact togather the most durring the rut, obviously, the only other time you see them togeather the most is in winter, i think because its cold and it may be easyer to survive togeather in cold conditions, the best piece of advice i can give you is to hike, and hike all day you will see more bulls. i cant wait till the hunt i have a tag too


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

bugglinbulls said:


> the bull are going to be whare ever they wanna be, and when it comes to the rut the bulls own the cows and will push them whare ever they feel comfortable, i'v seen bulls run cows like a sheep dog, cows will set their path regulated by the herd bulls, for the most part, and this is more so as during the rut. the one time of the year the bulls can get their rocks off, the cows wont wallk all over the bulls, think if that was you if you only had a few weeks out of the year to get freaky, you bet ya your gonna be the big dog, and if people keep bothering you, your gonna move around untill you find that spot whare no one will bather you any more and finish out your "rut" make sence? yes they will need water, when bulls rut they get extreamly hot, thus you have elk wallows, they like to roll around in the cool mud, and it helps keep bugs off them. just some thoughts, everyone is intitled to their own oppinion, to each is own, (all my info is for the rut only, because i only archery hunt elk) it is my oppinion that the bulls and cows interact togather the most durring the rut, obviously, the only other time you see them togeather the most is in winter, i think because its cold and it may be easyer to survive togeather in cold conditions, the best piece of advice i can give you is to hike, and hike all day you will see more bulls. i cant wait till the hunt i have a tag too


Can't disagree with this.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

This is a good thread. Last season I was THICK into the cows, finding them every time I went out over a 3 week period. Passed multiple shots at 20-40 yards waiting for a bully to show up. Had 3 close encounters in one day and then went back 5 days later with my dad when he came to town thinking we'd be into the elk thick....but they were gone, very gone. No sign, no nothing. I assumed a bully came along and took them to his love shack. 

But now that I read the post above, I didn't see many rubs or bull sign so while I'll be hunting the same spot for weeks 1-3 of the season I'm going to scout adjacent areas for better signs of bulls. My $.02


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

the elk have rutting areas and they can hear long distance so if you are close to a rutting area and calling then the bulls will come it might take a couple of days for the bulls to show but I have found the they will show. the elk like to use a pattern it might be a one or two or three day pattern so you might see them in one place but not see them for days then they are back so find the pattern spend some time and know the area you hunt it seem that if I pattern the cows then I find the bulls the elk are very punctual so watch the time and they will normally be in the same area at the same time but it might be days apart good luck


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bulls do NOT push cows into rutting areas! The bulls are most often there waiting for the cows. It is the cows, just like it is the women, who run the show. A bull will TRY to keep the cows bunched up so he can keep other bulls from stealing them, but they go wherever the lead cow decides to go. During late August through mid October, find the cows and you'll find the bulls sooner or later.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if I totally agree with that statement Pro about the Bulls not being the dictator. I have seen many a herd go places and the bull is in the back with the lead cow out front but I am thinking that he is ok with where she is going. If she goes somewhere that he does not want her to, he will get to the front of the herd, Whisper into her ear with a little hook and she will then go the direction that he would like. 
I realize this is a different species but last year, I watched half the herd of Antelope take off and go through a fence and over a hill. The buck became more nervous and glanced more often for the next few minutes. After a few more, he took off leaving the others to eat and he was gone. That surprised me that he left his herd until about 20 minutes later, he came back "pushing" his does to where he wanted them. 
I think that the lead cow gets a lot of free roam but only until it is NOT what the big bad bull with long tines wants and he helps her understand where they are going.


----------

